# Bath Parking



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

After a visit to Bath I was rather unimpressed by their motorhome provisions. Shame as I quite enjoyed the visit. Whilst there we noticed that the park and ride we used was undergoing a refurb, suggesting that this would be a good time to copy Canterbury. So I sent of an email to the Mayor explaining the benefits all round. 
(I would always suggest emailing elected Councillors rather than civil servants within the parking departments.)

Here is some of the reply.



> I accept that we currently do not provide a significant amount of parking for motorhomes or larger vehicles. At present, motorhomes are directed to our Riverside Coach Park. For information, drivers of motor homes also park in the lay-by opposite Newbridge Park and Ride and cross over the road to use the Park and Ride bus.
> 
> I can however confirm that we are currently extending our Park and Ride service and by March 2013 there will be a dedicated motorhome parking area at Lansdown Park and Ride. We will then amend our literature to refer to the availability of these spaces and we will promote this change on our website. The spaces will be available for motorhome owners wishing to visit the city although camping or overnight stays at these locations will not be possible.


If anyone has five minutes it may be worth sending the Councillors an email. Whilst it is having the refurb is the ideal time to develop something more like Canterbury for us.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was there last weekend (for the snow). I did look at the Riverside Coach Park but was put off by the charge. £18 for the day!!!! Overnight parking however was a much more manageable £2.

Will email 

Dick


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. The Head Councillors details are below. I forgot to add that.

Slowly we may be able to change things and emails cost nothing. We do need to slowly educate authorities that much tourist money is lost to foreign countries.

http://www.bathnes.gov.uk/services/...ncillors-and-how-council-works/leader-council


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

When we go to Bath we always stay in the marina camp site directly opposite the park and ride,reasonably inexpensive and you know the van is going to be safe,unfortunately town parking in a motorhome is one of the downfalls of ownership...but being able to park almost on the beach in other places makes up for it.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

tyreman1 said:


> unfortunately town parking in a motorhome is one of the downfalls of ownership...but being able to park almost on the beach in other places makes up for it.


I agree with that in most town centres. But if a town is going to provide a park and ride would it not benefit all to provide better motorhome parking and ideally an aire?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Have over-nighted in the Riverside Coach Park, found it pretty reasonable. Plenty of 'single yellow line' parking around Bath which is free on a night and free during the day on a Sunday.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, just a quick update. Out of the blue I had an email from the council with an update and a copy of the email trail as it bounced around.

So at the moment, it looks like they will be providing some motorhome bays in one of the park and rides.



> Therefore the bays are to be offered on a first come first served basis. Obviously, the usage can be monitored and if popular then we can reconsider the offer we provide.


So when it becomes operational I hope it will be used extensively and not abused. Then maybe if popular we can get it developed in to another aire like Canterbury. I know I want to go back and see the bits of Bath I missed.

Finally they added.



> Over the course of the next few month we will be developing a comprehensive transport strategy for the authority. I will ensure the issues of motor homes is given consideration as part of the overall proposal and that your original email is included in the consultation responses.


I have been quite impressed with the response and the surprise follow up. Thumbs up to Bath at the moment. :thumbright: :thumbright:

I won't know if it was always going to be set up, but it has given me a little more hope to continue my email campaign as I travel around and visit motorhome unfriendly places. Letting them know my experience but also suggestions on how to improve.


----------

